# Why is No One Doing Things Right



## Tyno (Aug 8, 2019)

This is The Tavern section. Isn't this where adventures begin :V
No one's adventuring they're just making advertisements for other things... >:V


----------



## Some Moron (Aug 8, 2019)

Maybe they're all doing it intentionally, as a part of some plot to annoy you, as revenge for your terrible detective work.


----------



## Render (Aug 8, 2019)

Or to encourage us to go on an adventure and battle synthetic adventurers and discover the matrix and becOME FURRY IRL WOOOOOOO

I'm in.


----------



## Tyno (Aug 8, 2019)

Some Moron said:


> Maybe they're all doing it intentionally, as a part of some plot to annoy you, as revenge for your terrible detective work.


boi i found out you were a furry and quit :V


----------



## Skittles (Aug 8, 2019)

I need people to slay a Dragon.


----------



## Some Moron (Aug 8, 2019)

Tyno said:


> boi i found out you were a furry and quit :V


And I say that's terrible work, you failed! You betrayed me! >:V


----------



## Tyno (Aug 8, 2019)

Skittles said:


> I need people to slay a Dragon.


We need a halfling and a bunch of dwarves :V


----------



## Skittles (Aug 8, 2019)

Tyno said:


> We need a halfling and a bunch of dwarves :V



A burglar actually.


----------



## Tyno (Aug 8, 2019)

Skittles said:


> A burglar actually.


oh maybe we can add a wizard and a magic ring or something...


----------



## Arnak (Aug 8, 2019)

Skittles said:


> I need people to slay a Dragon.


*Fear*


----------



## Tyno (Aug 8, 2019)

Arnak said:


> *Fear*


you're only half a dragon!


----------



## Arnak (Aug 8, 2019)

Tyno said:


> you're only half a dragon!


Yeah but I'm also a wolf and apparently a vampire lord


----------



## Skittles (Aug 8, 2019)

Arnak said:


> *Fear*



Not you! Blooming Sorcerers!! Always thinking of their selves.


----------



## Tyno (Aug 8, 2019)

Arnak said:


> Yeah but I'm also a wolf and apparently a vampire lord


*eyes glow red*
Vampire?!?


----------



## Arnak (Aug 8, 2019)

Tyno said:


> you're only half a dragon!


I'm on the "to kill" list for you people. Not even a "hey how are you" or a "wanna join us" I fear you mortal psychos


----------



## Tyno (Aug 8, 2019)

Arnak said:


> I'm on the "to kill" list for you people. Not even a "hey how are you" or a "wanna join us" I fear you mortal psychos


We aren't murder hobos... yet...


----------



## Skittles (Aug 8, 2019)

I turn fluffy under the full moon.. So.. I am a super fur! Bwahahaha


----------



## Arnak (Aug 8, 2019)

Tyno said:


> We aren't murder hobos... yet...


Your first instinct is to kill... There's reasons we attack at night while you sleep...


----------



## Tyno (Aug 8, 2019)

Arnak said:


> Your first instinct is to kill... There's reasons we attack at night while you sleep...


We want L O O T


----------



## Arnak (Aug 8, 2019)

Tyno said:


> We want L O O T


And I'll pay you for capturing bandits. How's.... 300 gold sound


----------



## Tyno (Aug 8, 2019)

Arnak said:


> And I'll pay you for capturing bandits. How's.... 300 gold sound


<_<
How many are we talking about?


----------



## Arnak (Aug 8, 2019)

Tyno said:


> <_<
> How many are we talking about?


500 for every LIVING bandit you bring in. I'll pay extra if they're drunk


----------



## Tyno (Aug 8, 2019)

Arnak said:


> 500 for every LIVING bandit you bring in. I'll pay extra if they're drunk


<_<


----------



## Arnak (Aug 8, 2019)

Tyno said:


> <_<


Is that too much for you, mortal? Here I thought I were a strong warrior, not a mouse


----------



## Tyno (Aug 8, 2019)

Arnak said:


> Is that too much for you, mortal? Here I thought I were a strong warrior, not a mouse


Strong? Hecc no


----------



## Arnak (Aug 8, 2019)

Tyno said:


> Strong? Hecc no


Just get me bandits or the land shall suffer


----------



## Tyno (Aug 8, 2019)

Arnak said:


> Just get me bandits or the land shall suffer


*the land starts suffering*


----------



## Arnak (Aug 8, 2019)

Tyno said:


> *the land starts suffering*


Very funny...


----------



## Tyno (Aug 8, 2019)

Arnak said:


> Very funny...


global warming is a serious thing...


----------



## Arnak (Aug 8, 2019)

Tyno said:


> global warming is a serious thing...


Really? Can't feel it


----------



## CrookedCroc (Aug 9, 2019)

_Upon arriving to town you decide to restock some supplies for your next quest, but since you only count with a fistful of gold coins you decide to buy the essentials like food, potions and a whetstone

You turn around looking for the nearest trader and notice a small shop hidden away between two large buildings

The small wooden shack looks rather shady but you don't count with a lot of gold, *"beggars can't be choosers" *you say to yourself  

As soon as you enter the store your nose is attacked by the stench of potions and herbal remedies, you've obviously stumbled upon a potion seller..._

_*"Hello, Potion Seller, I am going into battle and I want your strongest potions."*

"My potions are too strong for you, traveler."

*"Potion Seller, I tell you I am going into battle, and I want only your strongest potions."*

"You can't handle my potions. They're too strong for you."

*"Potion Seller, listen to me; I want only your strongest potions."*

"My potions would kill you, traveler. You cannot handle my potions."

*"Potion Seller, enough of these games. I'm going into battle and I need your strongest potions."*

"My strongest potions would kill you, traveler. You can't handle my strongest potions. You'd better go to a seller that sells weaker potions."

*"Potion Seller, I'm telling you right now; I'm going into battle and I need only your strongest potions."*

"You don't know what you ask, traveler. My strongest potions will kill a dragon let alone a man. You need a seller that sells weaker potions, because my potions are too strong."

*"Potion Seller, I'm telling you I need your strongest potions. I'm going into battle! I'm going to battle and I need your strongest potions!"*

"You can't handle my strongest potions! No one can! My strongest potions are fit for a beast let alone a man."

*"Potion Seller, what do I have to tell you to get your potions? Why won't you trust me with your strongest potions, Potion Seller? I need them if I'm to be successful in the battle!"*

"I can't give you my strongest potions because my strongest potions are only for the strongest beings and you are of the weakest."

*"Well then that's it, Potion Seller. I'll go elsewhere. I'll go elsewhere for my potions."*

"That's what you'd better do."

*"I'll go elsewhere for my potions and I'll never come back!"*

"Good. You're not welcome here! My potions are only for the strongest and you're clearly are not of the strongest you're clearly the weakest."

*"You've had your say, Potion Seller but I'll have mine. You're a rascal, you're a rascal with no respect for knights. No respect for anything...except your potions!"*

"Why respect knights...when my potions can do anything that you can..."

_


----------



## Darsana (Aug 9, 2019)

You cant feel something that's gradual, you need pictures (in the case of global warming graphs) from years in the past to really notice the difference, also somebody said kill a dragon? Which one(s)(excluding me)


----------



## Tyno (Aug 9, 2019)

Darsana said:


> You cant feel something that's gradual, you need pictures (in the case of global warming graphs) from years in the past to really notice the difference, also somebody said kill a dragon? Which one(s)(excluding me)


<w<
You're a dragon?


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 9, 2019)

Tyno said:


> *the land starts suffering*


*stares at the land while riding an airplane*


----------



## Darsana (Aug 9, 2019)

Tyno said:


> <w<
> You're a dragon?


The profile pic may not show it but a quarter dragon is still draconic enough to be targeted by hunters!


----------



## Tyno (Aug 9, 2019)

Darsana said:


> The profile pic may not show it but a quarter dragon is still draconic enough to be targeted by hunters!


$w$
All i hear is money!
Come get in the cage :V


----------



## Darsana (Aug 9, 2019)

Tyno said:


> $w$
> All i hear is money!
> Come get in the cage :V


*Proceeds to walk into the cage then slip through the wide bars* Gehehehe much to large for a small dragon like me ;P


----------



## cerulean_blues (Aug 9, 2019)

uh- uh oh.


----------



## Tyno (Aug 9, 2019)

Darsana said:


> *Proceeds to walk into the cage then slip through the wide bars* Gehehehe much to large for a small dragon like me ;P


Thank you!
Geez there's so many dragons i can ping and tell them to take notes but i don't know which one to ping today...
@Narri maybe?


----------



## Darsana (Aug 9, 2019)

*Looks around befuddled to see I'm still in the cage* 0_0 *warps out leaving behind a small bit of mist*


----------



## Tyno (Aug 9, 2019)

Darsana said:


> *Looks around befuddled to see I'm still in the cage* 0_0 *warps out leaving behind a small bit of mist*


*leaves that part out of the memo for future dragons*


----------



## Arnak (Aug 9, 2019)

*writing about tyno like he's some undiscovered species*

I've observed the creature's frustration at it's failure to catch the dragon


----------



## Narri (Aug 10, 2019)

Tyno said:


> Thank you!
> Geez there's so many dragons i can ping and tell them to take notes but i don't know which one to ping today...
> @Narri maybe?


*Gets pen and note pad*


----------



## Tyno (Aug 10, 2019)

Arnak said:


> *writing about tyno like he's some undiscovered species*
> 
> I've observed the creature's frustration at it's failure to catch the dragon


Look buster I can put garlic down your throat :V


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 10, 2019)

Thanks to the creature, a new vegetable has been discovered.  Its name is _garlic_...


----------



## Arnak (Aug 10, 2019)

Tyno said:


> Look buster I can put garlic down your throat :V


I'm not a vampire anymore... Thanks for the garlic. Now resume being wild so I can get paid for this documentary


----------



## Tyno (Aug 10, 2019)

Arnak said:


> I'm not a vampire anymore... Thanks for the garlic. Now resume being wild so I can get paid for this documentary


[happiness noises]


----------



## Nyro46 (Aug 10, 2019)

hi im looksingg for nsfw roklepaly,,,, plzzz dm me if ur inttrstted i wanttt 2 hav all FEMALES™ with big bobs thx 
*has no icon*


----------



## Tyno (Aug 10, 2019)

Nyro46 said:


> hi im looksingg for nsfw roklepaly,,,, plzzz dm me if ur inttrstted i wanttt 2 hav all FEMALES™ with big bobs thx
> *has no icon*


Srry ser we're only here to deyeet dergins for the money


----------



## Arnak (Aug 10, 2019)

Nyro46 said:


> hi im looksingg for nsfw roklepaly,,,, plzzz dm me if ur inttrstted i wanttt 2 hav all FEMALES™ with big bobs thx
> *has no icon*


No offense but you sound like an ex friend of mine who's only concern was bobs. He didn't care about story or anything. Just lust


----------



## Tyno (Aug 10, 2019)

Arnak said:


> No offense but you sound like an ex friend of mine who's only concern was bobs. He didn't care about story or anything. Just lust


A lot of these things? :V
Why would he lust for such a creature... It's repulsive...


----------



## Arnak (Aug 10, 2019)

Tyno said:


> A lot of these things? :V
> Why would he lust for such a creature... It's repulsive...
> View attachment 67894


Uckfay


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 10, 2019)

Tyno said:


> Why would he lust for such a creature... It's repulsive...


*gets queasy*
*spanks ex-friend for questionable practices*


----------



## Darsana (Aug 10, 2019)

This isn't face book get the minions out of here *Pulls out comically large whack-a-mole hammer and begins bopping the yellow pills over the head* (Why is this in the rp forums?)


----------



## Tyno (Aug 10, 2019)

Darsana said:


> This isn't face book get the minions out of here *Pulls out comically large whack-a-mole hammer and begins bopping the yellow pills over the head* (Why is this in the rp forums?)


We're in a tavern. Not only a tavern but *The Tavern *so we gotta start an adventure or something.


----------



## Arnak (Aug 10, 2019)

Tyno said:


> We're in a tavern. Not only a tavern but *The Tavern *so we gotta start an adventure or something.


Yes


----------



## Tyno (Aug 10, 2019)

Arnak said:


> Yes


Yes? :V


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 10, 2019)

We live in a society.


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 10, 2019)

Tyno said:


> We're in a tavern. Not only a tavern but *The Tavern *so we gotta start an adventure or something.


*starts an adventure*


----------



## Arnak (Aug 10, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> *starts an adventure*


*Joins in hopes of finding a bound bow spell*


----------



## Darsana (Aug 10, 2019)

*Joins the adventure in hopes of finding ludicrous amounts of loot*


----------



## Tyno (Aug 10, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> We live in a society.


No loot?
;w;


----------



## Arnak (Aug 10, 2019)

I will teach the spell to my sweetheart. She loves bows and arrows


----------



## Darsana (Aug 10, 2019)

Scrolls of regen, coffins, and diamonds are all super expensive, gotta pay the bills somehow


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 10, 2019)

Tyno said:


> No loot?
> ;w;


Sorry but you missed the 75% chance for the loot.


----------



## Tyno (Aug 10, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Sorry but you missed the 75% chance for the loot.


Dang...


----------



## Nyro46 (Aug 10, 2019)

Arnak said:


> No offense but you sound like an ex friend of mine who's only concern was bobs. He didn't care about story or anything. Just lust


Oh jeez. I can see why you probably stopped talking to him . . . xD To be honest I don't even get the obsession with bobs anyway.


----------



## Arnak (Aug 11, 2019)

Nyro46 said:


> Oh jeez. I can see why you probably stopped talking to him . . . xD To be honest I don't even get the obsession with bobs anyway.


Before I kicked him to the curb (so to speak) his question whenever he "met" a female character I made was "how big are her tits"

The last rp I ever did with him (before I unfriended and blocked him) I used my snake Starla. He wanted nothing to do with her and I was laughing


----------



## Arnak (Aug 11, 2019)

this is Starla by the way.


----------



## Tyno (Aug 11, 2019)

Arnak said:


> View attachment 67903 this is Starla by the way.


Does it throw *hissy* fits?


----------



## Arnak (Aug 11, 2019)

Tyno said:


> Does it throw *hissy* fits?


She may be a princess but she's nice. She's so curious about the world above. (She comes from a subterranean kingdom of mythical creatures because mankind banished them long ago)


----------



## Tyno (Aug 11, 2019)

Arnak said:


> She may be a princess but she's nice. She's so curious about the world above. (She comes from a subterranean kingdom of mythical creatures because mankind banished them long ago)


Undertale?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 11, 2019)

In my case it's other way around. I post the adventure and either it gets ignored or swarmed by lurkers


----------



## Arnak (Aug 11, 2019)

Tyno said:


> Undertale?


Had the idea before undertale came out


----------



## Tyno (Aug 11, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> In my case it's other way around. I post the adventure and either it gets ignored or swarmed by lurkers


Oh? What kind of adventures?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 11, 2019)

Tyno said:


> Oh? What kind of adventures?


You see? That is exactly what I am speaking about...

Ehh... here you go.
forums.furaffinity.net: Interregnum Group RP 18+


----------



## Tyno (Aug 11, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> You see? That is exactly what I am speaking about...
> 
> Ehh... here you go.
> forums.furaffinity.net: Interregnum Group RP 18+


Maybe it's because it's 18+?


----------



## Darsana (Aug 11, 2019)

snek with pie... wait how is it blushing, aren't they cold blooded, doesn't that mean they can't get hot in the face!?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 12, 2019)

Tyno said:


> Maybe it's because it's 18+?


For a first time that would be an issue


----------

